# Is a dedicated astrophotography EOS R coming in 2019? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2019)

> Last week we mentioned that we were told a “head scratcher” of an EOS R body was coming later in 2019, and not the high-resolution body that a lot of us are expecting to be next for the EOS R lineup.
> An unknown source is telling us that the “head-scratcher” of a camera body will be a dedicated EOS R body for astrophotography with a full-frame sensor. This would be Canon’s first full-frame astrophotography dedicated camera body.
> The first astrophotography camera Canon ever released was the EOS 20Da back in 2005. As a side note, it was the first commercially available digital SLR with live view, just in case you like some trivia.
> The second astrophotography DSLR Canon released was the EOS 60Da back in 2010, so it has been a while since Canon addressed this niche market of camera bodies.
> Take this with a grain of salt and mind the...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 3, 2019)

That certainly would be interesting. Hope it gets a proper cooling added on. Its been a long time between 60Da and this rumoured camera.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 3, 2019)

Had a feeling this might be the head scratcher. I almost bought a 60Da when I was in Nevada. Billions of stars right outside my door. Here in DFW, it wouldn't be wise for me to purchase.

Question: Are there other uses for these cameras besides astro photography?


----------



## cayenne (Jun 3, 2019)

What are the special properties of a dedicated astral photography camera?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 3, 2019)

This could be a very smart move on their part. Astrophotography is more popular than ever thanks to advancements in dedicated software. It would also give prospective buyers a reason to invest in Canon R instead of Nikon Z (assuming Nikon does not come out with something similar).


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds believable to me. There are plenty of other applicable genres for an ultra low-light capable camera beyond astrophotography - the most obvious being video (e.g. Sony A7S II). Canon demonstrated their 35MMFHDXSCA sensor a while back; that was their 2.7MP 41mmx24mm sensor with enormous 19 micrometer pixels at 1.1 million electron per lux per second sensitivity. 

I don't think an EOS Ra would need to be anywhere near that sensitive, but if they made it 12-13.5MP on full-frame, then that's still a 8-9 micrometer photodiode size (which is plenty large). And that might also give it the possibility of uncropped 4k recording (with competitive frame rates) with only 12-13.5 million pixels to readout.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 3, 2019)

Josh Leavitt said:


> Sounds believable to me. There are plenty of other applicable genres for an ultra low-light capable camera beyond astrophotography - the most obvious being video (e.g. Sony A7S II). Canon demonstrated their 35MMFHDXSCA sensor a while back; that was their 2.7MP 41mmx24mm sensor with enormous 19 micrometer pixels at 1.1 million electron per lux per second sensitivity.
> 
> I don't think an EOS Ra would need to be anywhere near that sensitive, but if they made it 12-13.5MP on full-frame, then that's still a 8-9 micrometer photodiode size (which is plenty large). And that might also give it the possibility of uncropped 4k recording (with competitive frame rates) with only 12-13.5 million pixels to readout.


If you know the history of the XXa cameras, they were almost always just the same sensor and body as the camera, but with the infared filter modified. Which means two things...one, its not particularly great as a day-to-day camera because the color balance is now messed up...and two, its a highly niche camera targeting a very specific audience. One that, as CR points out, is gonna be perplexed by the lack of an RF astro lens to complement this.

Maybe Canon will introduce a completely new sensor and style with this camera...but since they havent for either of the R cameras so far...and because this camera will inherently be a super niche camera, Id be very surpsied to see that. I'd expect an EOS R with a modified IR filter at about a 30% price premium.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 3, 2019)

cayenne said:


> What are the special properties of a dedicated astral photography camera?



The most important property is a modified IR filter that lets more deep-red and near-IR light through, especially the important H-alpha wavelength. I think this is the only difference between the 60D and 60Da; the 20Da also added Live View which the 20D lacked, as CRG mentioned. But the "a" versions were fully general-purpose cameras in other respects, with the same features as their siblings.

Besides broader-spectrum sensitivity, extremely low noise characteristics are very desirable, especially when it comes to thermal noise during exposures that might stretch anywhere from minutes to hours. High-end exclusive astro cameras often have active Peltier coolers, capable of cooling the sensor to subzero temperatures. Dedicated astro sensors are also purely monochromatic, without a Bayer filter in the way absorbing precious photons. Separate exposures with different bandpass filters are used to composite color images.


----------



## amorse (Jun 3, 2019)

That would certainly make me scratch my head. No doubt astrophotography is more popular than ever, but I can't imagine that the market of those tinkering with astrophotography is large enough to justify a body like this. I think Canon even said that the 60Da was unsuitable for regular photography because of the IR filter set up. 

Certainly anecdotal, but for many of the people I see doing astrophotogrpahy, it is only part of what they're shooting and not all of it. Likely hard to justify a dedicated astrophotography camera for many potential customers. And for those who are willing to buy a dedicated astro camera, I suspect that they may not need or want a full frame - most seem to be using cropped sensor cameras on trackers and the bulk of the investment goes into the telescope it is mounted to. I wonder if the image circle in those telescopes is large enough for a full frame sensor? No idea admittedly.

I am indeed scratching my head.


----------



## Wardenmsp (Jun 3, 2019)

There’s a good-sized class of astrophotographers who feel that “If you can see the ground, it’s not an astrophotograph.” Their targets are deep sky objects - galaxies, nebulae, etc. They use dedicated cameras, not usable for terrestrial photography, but which have the crucial characteristic of a cooled sensor (often down to -10 or -20C). That’s because their exposures are often tens of minutes! Think of the noise....

I guess I’m not sure who an XXa camera is for?


----------



## Wardenmsp (Jun 3, 2019)

To put this in perspective, it’s not uncommon for a dedicated astrophotography camera to include an APS-C sensor, cooled, for about $1K.


----------



## Wardenmsp (Jun 3, 2019)

For the record, some of these cameras are Bayer-matrix color. In fact, I’ve got one (a ZWO ASI071) that uses the same sensor as the Nikon D700 but has a Peltier cooler on the back. 

One of the other posters made a good comment - the real investment is in the mount, even more than the telescope.


----------



## miketcool (Jun 3, 2019)

I shot this on my Canon EOS R using the RF 35mm F/1.8 STM lens stopped down to F/2.0 for coma.






I would love to get more latitude on both ends of the light spectrum with the sensor. It would also be great to have a dedicated intervalometer for ramping holy grail timelapses. Some other features could be an internal closure for the eyepiece to block light, dedicated color temperatures for night skies, a better way to regulate sensor temperature, a simple process that takes blackout frames for noise compensation in camera, a night-mode for all screens, better battery performance (think ability to connect to a battery pack), improved infinity focus peaking, and illuminated or glowing buttons externally.

I think Canon's biggest hurdle is lenses as almost all their fast primes exhibit the annoying coma aberration. I saw this at f/1.8 on the 35mm lens in my most recent tests. It's Milky Way season this week, and this news is exciting!


----------



## LDS (Jun 3, 2019)

amorse said:


> I wonder if the image circle in those telescopes is large enough for a full frame sensor?



IIRC 5"-8" Schmidt-Cassegrain telescope easily fill a 35mm film - larger 11"-14" one could fill 70mm film - so I believe there will be little issues in using a FF sensor. I don't know today how many 30Mpx astro cameras are available at what could be an R camera price point.

While you one could do better science with a cooled monochromatic camera and filters, for those just after images it could work and be less expensive.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Jun 3, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> This could be a very smart move on their part. Astrophotography is more popular than ever thanks to advancements in dedicated software. It would also give prospective buyers a reason to invest in Canon R instead of Nikon Z (assuming Nikon does not come out with something similar).


I am not in the market to change or buy new gear, but, I do like what I see with Nikon Z.


----------



## Pape (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds like canon is ******* if they start tinkering something unimportant like that on middle of mirrorless revolution ,when peoples wait top camera for top RF lenses


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jun 3, 2019)

The market could be bigger than we are giving credit for. When browsing the rental sites, I see a lot of modified bodies for astrophotography.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 3, 2019)

This sounds plausible. But, then, that's the hallmark of most CR1 rumors. It's hard to tell if they are based on actual information, or just on some plausible assumptions. (Disclaimer: Not all CR1s are plausible, I know).

Not sure Canon would consider the lack of dedicated lenses a problem. They certainly didn't let that stop them with the 60Da. Most people are assuming it would be a modified R body, but if Canon is trying to hit a price point, it could be a modified RPa, which would be more consistent with the 60Da. I know nothing about astrophotography, but it seems like I see two genres most frequently: Photos taken through a telescope, where lenses would be irrelevant, and wide shots of star trails or time lapse. Given the broad range of full frame wide to normal lenses available from Canon in either EF or R mount, it makes sense that the body would be full frame.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2019)

Its a quick and cheap option to offer and to boost sales. Different IR filter, different badge, and modified firmware. Canon wants to push out mirrorless into the mainstream and to sell lenses.


----------



## Pape (Jun 3, 2019)

but why it is headscratcher ,doesnt sound anyhow special?


----------



## flip314 (Jun 3, 2019)

Was this "unknown source" the speculation in the other rumors thread?


----------



## motorhead9999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just remember, many of the astro people who would use would not even need a lens. Most of these astro people will be putting their cameras directly to their telescopes with an adapter, so no lens needed. The only folks who would need lenses are those doing astro style landscapes, where this modification wouldn't be as useful.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 3, 2019)

If they make it, I hope they copy Pentax? and use in body stabilization for a star tracker.


----------



## Jens_78 (Jun 3, 2019)

That could be an interesting option. Just think about an EOS Ra and an EF mount adapter with integrated IR blocking filter for daily use. Could be a great cam for all people shooting astro and nomal stuff


----------



## Stuart (Jun 3, 2019)

My comment on the last thread,

" Stuart replied to the thread Canon’s roadmap for 2019, included an EOS R camera that no one is expecting? [CR2].
An astro version - scratch scratch?
Saturday at 5:59 AM
"

Did someone read it and become the new CR1 source?


Or, What if Canon has a few EOS R's left over and just using a different filter helps them shift them? Cynical?


----------



## tron (Jun 3, 2019)

Some modifications of various EOS models produced better Hydrogen Alpha responses than the Canon 60Da model.
See an example in:






60Da, 60D, Modified T2i (550D) Comparison


60Da, 60D, Modified T2i (550D) Comparison




www.astropix.com





Plus someone could have a FF camera modified for those wide angle astrophotos.


----------



## tron (Jun 3, 2019)

Stuart said:


> My comment on the last thread,
> 
> " Stuart replied to the thread Canon’s roadmap for 2019, included an EOS R camera that no one is expecting? [CR2].
> An astro version - scratch scratch?
> ...


Cynical no, practical yes! At the same time it would be the first official FF Canon Astrocamera.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 3, 2019)

amorse said:


> That would certainly make me scratch my head. No doubt astrophotography is more popular than ever, but I can't imagine that the market of those tinkering with astrophotography is large enough to justify a body like this. I think Canon even said that the 60Da was unsuitable for regular photography because of the IR filter set up.
> 
> Certainly anecdotal, but for many of the people I see doing astrophotogrpahy, it is only part of what they're shooting and not all of it. Likely hard to justify a dedicated astrophotography camera for many potential customers. And for those who are willing to buy a dedicated astro camera, I suspect that they may not need or want a full frame - most seem to be using cropped sensor cameras on trackers and the bulk of the investment goes into the telescope it is mounted to. I wonder if the image circle in those telescopes is large enough for a full frame sensor? No idea admittedly.
> 
> I am indeed scratching my head.


But wouldn't guys with telescopes want this? Wouldn't require a lens from Canon for that.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 3, 2019)

motorhead9999 said:


> Just remember, many of the astro people who would use would not even need a lens. Most of these astro people will be putting their cameras directly to their telescopes with an adapter, so no lens needed. The only folks who would need lenses are those doing astro style landscapes, where this modification wouldn't be as useful.


That's what I was wondering. Other than Milky Way shots, I would think astro photographers rely on telescopes.


----------



## Trey T (Jun 3, 2019)

Pape said:


> but why it is headscratcher ,doesnt sound anyhow special?


Perhaps they will offer a removable IR filter (converting full-spectrum to color via EOS R to EF adapter) for EF shooters. If that's the case, I hope it's a 20-24MP FF sensor and able to shoot 10fps+ to pull 7D shooters, like myself, in.


----------



## canonnews (Jun 3, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> But wouldn't guys with telescopes want this? Wouldn't require a lens from Canon for that.


a full spectrum camera is probably better than one with just an h-alpha pass filter, not to mention it's not cooled (quite possibly), and 26 or 30mp images are unwieldy.

the problem is the 20da and 60da came out when there was really no other cost-effective alternatives, so it made sense.

but now you have CMOS cooled cameras like this:

https://www.qhyccd.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=94&id=13

it makes having a large camera pretty obsolete.

not to mention, a camera such as that can go on a hyperstared Schmidt-Cassegrain while the EOS RP,etc is limited.


----------



## jeanluc (Jun 3, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I shot this on my Canon EOS R using the RF 35mm F/1.8 STM lens stopped down to F/2.0 for coma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## jeanluc (Jun 3, 2019)

This would be cool for a lot of people; so would finally releasing an up to date high MP body. Hope we see both.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 3, 2019)

canonnews said:


> a full spectrum camera is probably better than one with just an h-alpha pass filter, not to mention it's not cooled (quite possibly), and 26 or 30mp images are unwieldy...



Makes me think this deserves the CR1 rating.


----------



## dhachey77 (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't think astrophotography will be much fun in the future after Elon Musk ruins it with all of his Starlink satellites. 


https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2019-05-31/will-elon-musks-spacex-project-ruin-astronomy


----------



## John Baker (Jun 3, 2019)

Now if it had a built in astrotracker aka the Pentax and a nice sensor conversion it would be of real interest - but of course the astrotracker is simply a clever bit of GPS and a different use of in-body image stabilisation


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 3, 2019)

An astro R camera could also be useful for infrared photography. It would have much more sensitivity to the infrared spectrum. You would of course still need to use IR cut filters to remve the colour component but the exposure length would be significantly shorter than with a normal camera. Not sure that you can get very specific wavelength lens filters as you can with dedicated IR-converted cameras though


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 3, 2019)

Maybe something like "in-body filters" or some kind of drop in filter tray in front of the image plane.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jun 4, 2019)

cayenne said:


> What are the special properties of a dedicated astral photography camera?


It can shoot ghosts and spirits. It's a niche market but the niche is huge, lots of people will be interested and lured into the full frame ecosystem.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 4, 2019)

This is the alluded to head-scratcher mentioned the other day. Canon will use misdirection to continue plodding along.


----------



## BillB (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> This is the alluded to head-scratcher mentioned the other day. Canon will use misdirection to continue plodding along.



It doesn't seem to me that Canon has had much to do with the directions taken in this thread.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jun 4, 2019)

In regards to colour/white balance for normal use, there are filters available to correct such problems called OWB (original white balance) filters specifically for astro modified cameras. If Canon is indeed coming out with an astro specific camera there’s is no reason why they can’t incorporate some kind of built in filter of that kind into the design. Think about the potential for example shoot the Milky Way in the modified form to capture as much colour and nebulosity then drop down the white balance filter to capture the foreground.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 4, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> It can shoot ghosts and spirits. It's a niche market but the niche is huge, lots of people will be interested and lured into the full frame ecosystem.


Perhaps a special Van Morrison edition?


----------



## DemoBkk (Jun 4, 2019)

Jens_78 said:


> That could be an interesting option. Just think about an EOS Ra and an EF mount adapter with integrated IR blocking filter for daily use. Could be a great cam for all people shooting astro and nomal stuff


Exactly. An astro Ra was my guess last week. I hope this is for real. 

Regular cameras remove H-alpha reds to make pictures appear more the way humans see light. The earlier Canon astro cameras do not have H-alpha filters which is important for many deep space objects that are heavily red such as nebulae. You can use astros for daily use, but pics will require correction in post unless you use filters.

If an astro Ra is really on the horizon, I
hope Breakthrough follows with a great filter!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2019)

Pape said:


> but why it is headscratcher ,doesnt sound anyhow special?


Thats why! Not expected or a product that would have a wide appeal.


----------



## Pape (Jun 4, 2019)

i wonder why they even bothered leak it ,could just told when official release


----------



## deleteme (Jun 4, 2019)

Canon certainly has the numbers to support or disprove the interest in astrophotography. The two previous models lend credence to the existence of a credible volume to support a possible intro of this sort.
If they did it would surprise me as there seems to be a lot more interest in ANY model with a second card slot.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 4, 2019)

So, if this rumour is true, is the feeling that they would just modify an existing sensor, or use a new (low MP) one? There has previously been talk of a lower MP sensor aimed at supporting the processing of higher FPS.


----------



## digigal (Jun 4, 2019)

And this makes marketing sense because it would be such a big seller compared to a mirrorless 7DMII replacement or a mirrorless 5Dsr replacement?


----------



## Jens_78 (Jun 4, 2019)

digigal said:


> And this makes marketing sense because it would be such a big seller compared to a mirrorless 7DMII replacement or a mirrorless 5Dsr replacement?


Yes. And like a lot of other Hobby photographers I know, I occasionally do astro-landscapes or wide- to mid-angle astro stuff, but my main work is photographing architecture or people. An EOS Ra with an elegant option to apply an IR blocking filter for daily use could make me upgrade my 5DIV to the R series a bit earlier than originally planned.


----------



## MayaTlab (Jun 4, 2019)

digigal said:


> And this makes marketing sense because it would be such a big seller compared to a mirrorless 7DMII replacement or a mirrorless 5Dsr replacement?



It may not sell particularly well or not, IDK, but compared to the alternatives you mentioned it should have a very low R&D budget as it doesn't require the redesign of the whole camera .


----------



## Rixy (Jun 4, 2019)

Next, I just wait the 90D & EOS R with ibis and 14 stops dynamic range


----------



## BillB (Jun 4, 2019)

Wardenmsp said:


> There’s a good-sized class of astrophotographers who feel that “If you can see the ground, it’s not an astrophotograph.” Their targets are deep sky objects - galaxies, nebulae, etc. They use dedicated cameras, not usable for terrestrial photography, but which have the crucial characteristic of a cooled sensor (often down to -10 or -20C). That’s because their exposures are often tens of minutes! Think of the noise....
> 
> I guess I’m not sure who an XXa camera is for?


Right now, it is just something to post about. As far as I can understand, there is absolutely nothing that has come out of Canon to support the notion that Canon might be thinking of making an XXa camera, let alone working on a camera to be released by the end of the year. It is all guesswork based on a rumor that Canon might release a wierd R model camera this year.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jun 4, 2019)

Yeah seriously I don't think Canon is releasing anything like that. A camera variation based on an existing model (e.g. just remove an IR filter and get a new camera) - possible. A camera with an absolutely new sensor - highly unlikely. It will not pay off.

With Sony threatening to release a camera with a 16-bit sensor I doubt Canon will offer anything like that in the near future, basically whatever Canon releases as a high-end camera is going to lag behind, but they will try and overtake the low-end (which is happening already), so likely the next R-series camera will be one below the RP. Maybe without the viewfinder as some people have already suggested.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's what I was wondering. Other than Milky Way shots, I would think astro photographers rely on telescopes.



I dabbled a fair bit with astrophotography in the past and always used lenses. Not everyone uses telescopes for deep sky work.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't think very many people would expect a camera like this, but I also think that Canon knows that market potential is even smaller than what it had with the ultra-high-resolution 5DS/5DSR - I only personally know two photographers that bought that camera...so it must not have been all too popular.

I think this would be a misstep, especially considering the knee-jerk reaction of the camera market...everyone is expecting a 5D equivalent and if another camera gets released that isn't that...the internet will lose its mind.


----------



## Pape (Jun 5, 2019)

Timing would be good for launch 64mpixel 5R . With M5ii and 90d launch it would be good chanse for game change. Tactically good move.
If high resolution R is 120mpixel 5R must be 64 when looking earlier ratios.
Launching astro camera now ,with vague rumour would just annoy peoples.
Look that huge RF85 ,they clearly prepare double or triple megapixels


----------



## Joules (Jun 5, 2019)

An astro version could also be something that is taylored for lucky imaging of planets and such. Maybe with a removable IR filter too. 

Something like a 24MP 10 FPS continuous raw shooting Mirrorless camera would maybe not compete with webcams and the like in terms of pixel density.

But with a Mirrorless camera, using electronic shutter, it would at least beat a current SLR for that purpose.

Plus it would at least replace the 7D to a degree. Meaning this would be one camera so cover two niche markets.

Looks to me like we'll have a boring summer leading up to quite an interesting end of 2019 and beginning of 2020 in terms of Canon releases. Wonder if the long wait indicates that we'll really see some new technology.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 5, 2019)

Actually, this makes a lot of sense. Modified 7DII's have been an Astro staple due to their low intrinsic noise. With the filter adapter installed, an Astro R would be perfectly usable for everyday photography with the correct UV filter, but more importantly, that filter adapter makes for a very cost effective way to look at specific Astro wavelengths. The market for such a camera might be bigger than you think and it doesn't need blinding fast readout speed, just a low long exposure noise level (something none of the review sites bother to talk about). We have already heard that the R will AF on stars, so that would be a bounus.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jun 5, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Why not mount the camera on a dedicated astro telescope? Is a wide range of lenses that critical? Especially as the purchaser will likely have a bunch of perfectly good and 100% compatible EF and EFS lenses.


----------



## ivan11 (Jun 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I shot this on my Canon EOS R using the RF 35mm F/1.8 STM lens stopped down to F/2.0 for coma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a beautiful video!! i hope i can get my hands in one Eos R soon!


----------



## degos (Jun 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I think Canon's biggest hurdle is lenses as almost all their fast primes exhibit the annoying coma aberration. I saw this at f/1.8 on the 35mm lens in my most recent tests. It's Milky Way season this week, and this news is exciting!



Yes, that's the main problem. Canon is notorious for not giving a crap about coma, because their lenses are orientated towards wedding / wildlife / PJ use-cases and not the fringe outliers of astrophotography.

Which is the reason I think this rumour is junk, someone has read the earlier comments about the headscratcher camera and fed the Ra suggestion back into the feedback loop as a new 'rumour'.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jun 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I shot this on my Canon EOS R using the RF 35mm F/1.8 STM lens stopped down to F/2.0 for coma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's amazing! Did you have to do anything to prevent condensation from hitting the lens? I've done a test of the Holy Grail with city lights on the 5D Mark III and am planning on trying for the milky way on Linville Gorge.






I'm curious, what's your process? For the MKIII, I use ML with ETTR and iso limited to 6400 iso, then timelapse deflicker and ramp script from Magic Lantern. Using the free script for Adobe Bridge, you can ramp your white balance and most other ACR settings. 

I thought about getting the R to try and obtain a higher dynamic range Holy Grail Timelapse, I assume the larger range of ISO invariance would allow the AV setting to be sufficient until Magic Lantern makes it on the R.


----------



## neonlight (Jun 6, 2019)

Could be, but my head-scratcher vote would be for an APS-C "R" body. That would make no sense, as the whole R philosophy seems to be aimed at FF, and the "M" series is doing just fine for a smaller lighter model.


----------



## Pape (Jun 7, 2019)

if they dont want make high resolution ,sport autofocus full frame.
Maybe they could make somekind of compromise. Shooting speed between 1d and 5dr with 3 processor? and price 7k
I guess second best option then is crop sport R
there is some logic release same camera same time on 3 different mount too.
Big handed peoples may want crop camera too, my handspann is 23cm . even with RP i misclick things lot.
I wish there would be joystick on RP ,touch drag ef moving works perfect but camera setting change constantly when thumb clicks something accidentally.
Back lcd works best when it turned inwards 
I would also make little behind buttons higher so could feel them better with fingertips and each of them should have unique surface profile, so would know them without watching when eye on viewfinder.
And would change another wheel on topright ,to like one what is next shutterbutton . two wheel on same position gets mixed.


----------



## miketcool (Jun 10, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> That's amazing! Did you have to do anything to prevent condensation from hitting the lens? I've done a test of the Holy Grail with city lights on the 5D Mark III and am planning on trying for the milky way on Linville Gorge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a dedicated external intervalometer for two reasons. ML is an additional drain on the battery and doesn’t give you perfect intervals. I assemble time-lapses in LRTimelapse and have seen the 1-2 second misses on regular intervals.

For my EOS R I set the ISO range and shoot AV when doing Holy Grail timelapses. The camera ramps for me and I adjust anything additional in post.

As for condensation, dew isn’t really a factor most places I shoot. If I was in an open field where this might be a problem, a simple lens hood, umbrella, or matte box eyebrow would do the trick. Dew and condensation fall out vertical from cooling air, so guards above the lens catch the droplets and not the lens.


----------



## SaP34US (Jun 10, 2019)

Will this camera use a Digic 9 processor if the upcoming 90D ?


----------



## Hoka Hey (Jun 13, 2019)

EF 35 L ii is as good a lens for coma I have seen and works great on the R for Astrophotography with the adapter.

Will be interested to see if an Astro R comes out at around the same time as the RF 15-35 2.8. Given the advancements that could could come from the reduced flange distance, it will be interesting to see what the RF 15-35 can do about coma.

I also wonder if a drop-in filter could turn an Astro R back into a camera for more common uses. No clue. Just putting it out there for those who know more than me to comment on.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 22, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Some other features could be an internal closure for the eyepiece to block light


What exactly would you be blocking light from reaching by blocking off the viewfinder of a mirrorless camera? It's not like there's any passage way between the viewfinder and the sensor as there is in a DSLR. I would think that even if there were _some_ tiny cracks between the viewfinder housing and the chamber that contains the sensor, you would pretty much need direct sunlight going right into the viewfinder to be able to _maybe _get _any_ light leakage from the viewfinder into the sensor. The tiny amount of ambient light when doing astrophotography at night would almost definitely not be enough to get through the viewfinder and wind up reaching the sensor somehow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi Kit Lens Jockey. 
My guess is that Mike was thinking along the lines of a normal DSLR where light coming in to the viewfinder from the eye side would mess with the metering sensor? Another piece of tech eliminated on mirrorless? Or maybe now it is about stopping the light from the evf Fromm spilling out and ruining his night vision acclimatisation? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit Lens Jockey said:


> What exactly would you be blocking light from reaching by blocking off the viewfinder of a mirrorless camera? It's not like there's any passage way between the viewfinder and the sensor as there is in a DSLR. I would think that even if there were _some_ tiny cracks between the viewfinder housing and the chamber that contains the sensor, you would pretty much need direct sunlight going right into the viewfinder to be able to _maybe _get _any_ light leakage from the viewfinder into the sensor. The tiny amount of ambient light when doing astrophotography at night would almost definitely not be enough to get through the viewfinder and wind up reaching the sensor somehow.


----------

